# SICK AND TIRED



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

I'm getting very annoyed with my life. I don't feel like I'm doing day to day things and I'm just sat back watching heverything. It's really annoying!! I always think about how im just a brain and it scares me. I used to think that I was just my body. But know I feel like my body isn't mine I'm just the point of view. My body is so numb sometimes I feel like I'm going to shoot out of it. I'm terrified of going to school and sitting in a class for hours. Whenever i sit down i don't concerns rate on the lessons i just let my brain think about scary things like, "whats stopping me from leaving my body?" That does sound strange but it's true.


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

I know what you mean Hannah I always feel like my body isnt mine and I am going to float off or come out of my body. Its horrible!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep I feel detached 24/7 too


----------

